# من اين ابدء بخصوص دراسة ال plumbing



## elshemy85 (21 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله الأخوة المهندسين و المشرفين على القسم اريد ان استفسر منكم من اين ابدأ الدراسة بخصوص الplumbing حيث يوجد بالمنتدى الكثير من المواضيع المتشتتة ولا اجد البداية او الكتاب الذي ابتدء به الطريق للدراسة لهذا الموضوع وبخصوص كتاب تصميم وشروط تنفيذ هندسة التركيبات الصحية للمباني هل هذا يكفي للبداية ام هناك طريق اخر 
ولكم التحية


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 فبراير 2015)

لم تقل لنا ما هو مستوى تحصيلك فى مواضيع الصحى حتى تأتى النصيحه بنتيجه.... عموما لك التالى .
اقرأ كل ما كتب عن هذا الموضوع - بداية من كتب المرحله الثانويه الصناعيه -صحى - ولا تستحقر اى معلومه - مرورا بكتب الدراسه الجامعيه.
كنا نرفع مهارات الدارسين بدورات مجانيه فى شتى العلوم حسب التخصصات - نتبرع بها كمصانع للدارسين - اسأل اذا كان فى بلدك عمل مماثل والتحق به.
اقرأ كل الشتات المكتوب بالمنتدى - حسب وصفك - ورتبه كقطع البازل - وستصل مع الوقت لنتيجه مرضيه.
اقرأ كتالوجات المنتجين - برغم ما بها من دعايه - بها ايضا الكثير من المعلومات
تابع تسجيلات الفيديو - انها اشبه ببرامج التعليم عن بعد


----------

